# Advice to buy a second hand diesel



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,
I am thinking on buying a cheap 2nd hand diesel car. I am having a look at:
Peugeot 407 (06 reg)
Renault Laguna (06 reg)
Fiat Bravo (06&07 reg)
Alfa Romeo 156 facelift & 159
Honda Civic (06 reg)
My budget is between 2.5 to 3k max.
Any thoughts?
What are the things to look for on diesels? (I have never had one although I have driven several)
I have read about diesel particulate filters being a major expense if they need replacing? What year did they start being used? 2006 or 2007? 
My commute to work is 7.5 miles each way within London. It takes me 45 to 1hour as I travel at busy times and as I use my TT o commute, I want something a bit more economical. Am I doing the right thing trying to get a diesel or should I look at a small petrol engine car instead?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't help with when particulate filters were introduced, but I can tell you they are bloody expensive to replace, a 7.5 mile journey is asking for trouble as you are not doing a decent distance, you need to do around 20+ miles or you won't get the filter up to temp for a regen.

If you must get a diesel, then get one without a filter, or factor in a regular maintenance run at around 50mph for 20-30 mins The economies of buying a diesel have changed significantly now that diesel is dearer than petrol. Obviously you won't have to bear the full cost of a diesel engine over petrol but there is still a price premium over petrol and you would need to do some serious miles to recoup the extra outlay.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TheVarix said:


> Hi all,
> I am thinking on buying a cheap 2nd hand diesel car. I am having a look at:
> Peugeot 407 (06 reg)
> Renault Laguna (06 reg)
> ...


7.5 miles either get a pushbike, or a 125 scooter. I commuted on a 125 & 200 scoot for 5 years and then a 600cc Honda. Always got home with a big smile on my face on the 600. Depends if you have safe parking at destination really


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> TheVarix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but I'm afraid I don't have a bike licence and with the weather in this country, I'll give that a pass...


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

have you thought about a skoda fabia 1.9tdi, we have bought an older one without that daft filter, its been very reliable and easily serviced yourself for £40 goes well and is hideously cheap on fuel, 60mpg easily, halved our fuel bills for the TT  and can be plugged in to vagcom if you have it! so you can find any faults easily


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

For a 15mile per day run why would you waste your money?? the £3k you spend on a car, plus the insurance/tax/mot/servicing you will be worse off by far than just keeping the TT and using that!


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, to be honest I've been thinking about selling the TT as my girlfriend has another car as well... I'm still unsure though and I'm weighting all options.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I wouldn't touch a really old diesel like that with a bargepole. Anything that goes wrong, and plenty will, will cost more than the car is worth to fix. A diesel older than that may be ok for short trips but later particulate filter equiped machines will mostly have knackered filters, turbos and injectors by now. You will always hear stories of people that have never had a problem with any of them, but the reality is plenty of people have had problems and you WILL be one of them. Buy a cheap petrol car, look after it and throw it away when it goes wrong. A grand will get a decent petrol runabout. I'd keep the TT. They are solid and tend to have been loved and even old ones, much like BMW Minis, seem to retain a certain polish that most older vehicles fail to do. I'd keep my £2.5k in the bank and spend it on ensuring the routine maintenance on my TT was up to scratch.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Think a diesel is the last thing you need.Any 1 litre petrol car should do


----------



## WestonV6TT (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree with the particulate filter argument, perhaps a small engine petrol motor would be better for that journey distance. Of the cars on your list I have only owned one which was a 57 reg diesel Civic. Very comfortable, lots of equipment as standard and a reliable motor - as it was a 2.2 it was very rapid indeed - used to average around 50mpg but then I have a heavy right foot! Personally I'd avoid anything French or Italian if you're after reliability, especially at that age, but that's just my view.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. After reading them, I'm leaning now more towards the small petrol-engined runaround...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TheVarix said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I'm afraid I don't have a bike licence and with the weather in this country, I'll give that a pass...


If you have a full car licence you can ride on provisional licence indefinitely...unfortunately I can't do anything about the weather.

However weigh up short journey times as you ride past stationary cars, 100ish mpg and the scooter suggestion makes good sense


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

X type 2.0d best car for the money very reliable. 3k might struggle for low mileage. Different

Very cheap on parts. Very luxurious inside and nice badge. Lots of goodies on se And some Sport spec.

people might disagree but i find use a diesel hard and it will be more reliable by hard i mean good blasts daily. And as turbo cars go wait 8 10 minutes before giving it some to prolong the turbos etc.

If its small petrol what about maybe punto t jet 1.4turbo or colt 1.5t performance and decent economy


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

With that kind of journey, I'd stay away from anything with diesel or with a turbo. A small petrol is 100% your best bet. Anything with the VAG 3cyl 1.2 or the older gen 1.4 4cyl. Or go for an Aygo/C1/107. Incredibly cheap to run and I would imagine as good as you'll get to suit the dynamics of driving in London.


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Small, Audi and within you budget...

A2 anyone??

Pog


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 7.5 mile commute in London too, and for the past 10 yrs I could not have been more happy with my Mk4 Golf (2001) with 1.9 Turbo Diesel PD engine. No filter to worry about, just great torque and great economy. Bumper to bumper traffic I get 32mpg at the low end and 46mpg at the high. These can be had pretty cheap these days.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

how about a ford ka?
500-750 to buy
bugger all road tax
occasionally throw it an oily rag to make the petrol light go off
when it breaks, chuck it and replace as necessary?

or an old micra?
My mates had his for 10 years
gets an annual mot and fuel and thats it
no oil change, cam belt, servicing, nothing
he's been trying to run it into the ground but it took him 10 years!
replaced with a porsche turbo
sublime to ridiculous lol


----------

